# Festplatte + 2te Festplatte (Betriebssystem und Daten?)



## Fabian Frank (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Foren-Gemeinschaft,

so, ich hab letzte Woche von meinem Dad einen Server geschenkt bekommen.
Dieser ist laut seine Angaben von einem früheren Projekt, das aufgelöst wurde.

"Mach mit dem Server was du willst, nur sicher mir meine Daten und hol dir 2 neue Festplatten"

lol, das war sein satz 

Der Witz ist, dass in dem Server ein Wechselrahmen mit einer Wechselplatte drin ist, jedoch unterhalb dieser nochmal eine Festplatte.

Wenn ich aber auf Arbeitsplatz gehe, sehe ich nur ein C:-Laufwerk.
Da es aber 2 Platten sind müsste doch die 2te auch noch angezeigt werden oder?

Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage:

Ich habe 2 Festplatten bestellt, eine normale mit 10GB und eine fürs Wechsellaufwerk mit 80 GB.
Kann ich die beiden jetzt ohne Probleme austauschen und auf die 10er 2000 Prof installieren und auf der anderen ganz normal Daten abspeichern oder muss ich da irgendwas einstellen damit der Server diese erkennt.

Ich muss ja die 2 Festplatten die drin sind raustun, damit die Daten von dem Projekt erhalten bleiben.

Sry, bin leider Anfänger in sachen server etc...Wäre wirklich um jeden Tipp sehr dankbar 

Grüße,

Fabian Frank


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

Erstmal: nicht hetzen, das ist ein Forum kein Chat. Antworten kommen nunmal nicht eine Sekunde nach der Frage

@topic
Schau in der Datenträgerverwaltung, wie die 2. Platte angebunden ist. Möglich ist zum Beispiel, dass sie an ein spezielles Verzeichnis gehängt ist und nicht als eigene Partition.

Die neuem Platten kannst du einfach tauschen, wüsste nichts was dagegen sprechen sollte.


[edit by michaelsinterface] Der Threadpusher wurde aus dem Thema wieder entfernt und der Autor via PN darauf hingewiesen, dies zukünftig zu unterlassen.


----------



## Fabian Frank (15. Oktober 2006)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> Erstmal: nicht hetzen, das ist ein Forum kein Chat. Antworten kommen nunmal nicht eine Sekunde nach der Frage
> 
> ...



Hi,

ok^^ das nächste mal warte ich schön brav 

Leider hab ich keine Ahnung was eine Datenträgerverwaltung ist. 
Aber das mit der eigenen Partition: Ich glaub fast, dass die Wechselplatte an die interne gekoppelt ist. Sonst würde sie doch extra im Arbeitsplatz angezeigt, oder?

Gut, wenn du meinst, dass es keine Probleme (ich denk auch nicht, dass durch einen Tausch der Platten Probleme auftreten, jedoch werd ich zuoft von Sachen überrascht, die in meiner Sicht überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar sind *g*) beim Tauschen der Platten gibt, dann probier ich das einfach mal.


Danke für deine Antwort 

Grüße,

Fabi


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. Oktober 2006)

Fabian Frank hat gesagt.:


> Leider hab ich keine Ahnung was eine Datenträgerverwaltung ist.


schau mal da:
Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz --> Verwalten --> im Baum auf Datenträgerverwaltung klicken --> rechts schauen
Da werden dir alle Laufwerke des Systems angezeigt und wie diese Partitioniert sind.


Fabian Frank hat gesagt.:


> Aber das mit der eigenen Partition: Ich glaub fast, dass die Wechselplatte an die interne gekoppelt ist. Sonst würde sie doch extra im Arbeitsplatz angezeigt, oder?


Nicht unbedingt. Voraussetzung dafür ist, dass sie partitioniert ist, ihr ein Laufwerksbuchstaben zugewiesen wurde und: vorallem an ist.


----------

